Ask HN: What are books/biographies narrating the early days of businesses? - ahmedbaracat
======
helph67
"Fire In The Valley (The making of the personal computer)" by Freiberger &
Swaine (McGraw-Hill) is an excellent book telling many stories about
individual companies in the early days of Micro computers.

A television film "Pirates of Silicon Valley" was based on parts of the book.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirates_of_Silicon_Valley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirates_of_Silicon_Valley)

